# need a name for her please



## nana_4708 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi she is a jersey and brown swiss .About three weeks old we have had her for two week she got the scours  and she is a true fighter was sick for a week and can not find a name that fits her please post a list of name everyone.Thank you.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Oct 14, 2011)

Aww. shes cute.. .is her mom the swiss? i think Fauna is a cute name... that or maybe sassy or sasha


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 14, 2011)

My name recommendation is Ulla (pronounced oolah), as in the Swedish character from the film by Mel Brooks, The Producers. 

"Would you like Ulla make audition?"


----------



## 5Jerseygirls (Oct 14, 2011)

She is adorable  How about calling her "Socks" I assume that is white fur on her feet. So cute. "Ellie May" was one tough beautiful girl on the Beverly Hillbillies. I hope you have many wonderful years with your girl. Let us know what you name her.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 17, 2011)

She is adorable!  I like the name "Hannah" or "Hanna"  it is a popular Sweedish name and it means, "God has favored me".  Which in this case certainly may apply.  Sounds like she had a tough go at first.  I'm sure you will find a name that fits her personality.  She is wonderful.  Congratulations!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 17, 2011)

Purple would work for me.  Then you can tell everyone you have seen a Purple cow.  And you always hope to see one.    The alternative would be Petunia.    Actually, though names for animals, IMHO need to fit their personality.  What is she like?  

Is she gentle and sweet?  Honey

Mischevious and Curious  - Curious Carey  or Petunia

Silly?  Naughty?   Naughty Nelly or Silly Sally

Quiet and Serene - Serena  or Seredipity

Mothering and nurturing   Honey Mother  (color plus maternal)

Happy and playful  - Joy


----------



## RPC (Oct 17, 2011)

How about Henryetta or Betty? I think those are good Dairy cow names. A friend of my has a brown swiss cow named Jamaica.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 18, 2011)

Clementine.  

Congratulations on your new Calf.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 18, 2011)

Maybelline,  because of her beautiful eye lashes.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 18, 2011)

Ginger
Autum
Pumpkin
Spice
Annabelle

She's cute, by the way!


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 18, 2011)

Mabel


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 19, 2011)

i also have a calf i am trying to decide a name on, and its too funny because alot of these names i have been trying to decide between. autumn, maybel short for maybeline because my little girl has beautiful lashes too 

i liked fauna or spelled fawna for your girl since she looks like a little fawn. i always said that about jerseys, so cute.

 good luck with the naming process, i seem to be able to name other peoples animals much easier and faster than my own! i always want to pick the PERFECT name lol


----------



## nana_4708 (Oct 19, 2011)

We went with Sassy Girl she is a sweet little thing . She is doing great walks good and like to run and play.Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 20, 2011)

Love the name!  Hope she isn't tooo Sassy!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 20, 2011)

Baby, like Million Dollar Baby since she's a fighter. Or Hillary for the actress or Maggie the character's name...


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 20, 2011)

whoops sorry see u already found one..lol


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 20, 2011)

That's great nana! It is funny  how most animals grow into their names.  I'm sure it will be a perfect fit!  Can't wait to see pictures of her as she grows.


----------

